

PixelPhones - a huge display made with smartphones - ChrisArchitect
http://www.herkulano.com/2011/09/pixelphones-–-a-huge-display-made-with-smartphones/

======
wink
blinkendroid has been around a while longer, and while going different ways,
tries to achieve a similar goal: <http://code.google.com/p/blinkendroid/>

I took part in this try <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhXRAaRFK-o> and while
it took a while to setup (due to syncing the devices) it was quite fun to
watch.

------
cleverjake
in related news... <http://jumbotron.media.mit.edu/>

